
An Uber office segregated bathrooms for drivers and 'employees' - turtlegrids
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/An-Uber-office-segregated-bathrooms-for-drivers-14883943.php#item-85307-tbla-5
======
the_matrix
Quite ironic that the world is busy raging wars about about all kinds of
racism, casteism, sexism, feminism, etc. while ignoring the real social menace
bothering everyone since time immemorial: the bourgeois vs proletariat
classism.

